# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب .

## اليتيم العماني

لقد هاجرت من عمان إلى عمان , فهل مم مرحب ؟

----------


## اليتيم العماني

يا الله ,أليس منكم من يرق قلبه لليتيم ؟!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
باسمي وباسم اسرة منتديات الحصن الأردنية 
نرحب بك 

اليتيم العماني 

أهلا وسهلاً بكَ 
روحاً جديدة تنظم إلى كوكبة أرواحنا 
وقلماً جديداً ينظم إلى أقلامنا 
نتمنى لك المتعة والفائدة و أسعد الأوقات برفقة منتدانا




*

----------


## &روان&

اهلا وسهلا فيك في المنتدي
^_^
^_^

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا فيكـ ،،*

----------


## shams spring

يا 100 مرحبـــا  :Bl (11):

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا فيك 
وان شاءالله تنبسط  معنا

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا 

وان شاء الله نتمنى لك الافادة والاستفادة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا 100 مليون اهلا ومرحبــــــــــا بك .... نورت المنتدى يا الغالي بتمنالك اقامة دائمة ومميزة وممتعة برفقتنا .... كل الحب لك*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أرحـــب بكــــ بينــنـــــا  :Eh S(6):

----------

